# Question for the pro's.



## knotdodger (Oct 2, 2005)

Disregaurd I guess.


----------



## TNMAN (Oct 6, 2009)

I am not a pro either, but but do have some archery and hunting experience. Not sure why you can't get a sho'nuff pro to respond, other than the fact that the questions may have been better placed in Gen Pop. Most pro shooters do hunt.

Recommend a bow that falls somewhere in the middle between full target compound specs and hunting only specs. 6.75-7.5 brace height, 34-38" axle to axle length, and 50-60 lb, unless you are strong enough to easily handle more draw weight. Short draw folks may be able to use something shorter.

Some of this is based on my personal preference, but am also thinking that you are very used to longer and better balanced bows without the acute string angles and top heaviness of the modern short dog hunting setups. 

Visit a lot of pro shops and shoot everything they have. Hunting season is winding down, so most shops now have more time to help find what fits best and is most comfortable for you. Buy a good release---it's worth the extra money.


----------



## FV Chuck (Dec 11, 2004)

I am a Pro, so I'll take a swing - 

My hunch on the lack of an answer is that the #1 OP is looking for an opinion from US on what HE would like...#2 very few Pros track on AT, even fewer comment. #3 It's an almost impossible set of questions. There is a minuscule amount of information to create an answer from, and that little bit info is full of more suppositions... Most wont touch because it runs the risk of turning into a fanboy situation. None of us want that...I guarantee it.

That said, EVERY single company makes several bows that fit his parameters. I shoot PSE so obviously start there, but Hoyt, Matthews, and several others have a full line of hunting/tourney bows.
Your best bet as TNMAN said is to visit a few local pro shops, try a few from different lines and see what you like and what fits you best. You'll get all the opinion you want and then some by going down this path.

It wont take long for you to find something you like the look and feel of while your shooting. 

FWIW, I shoot my Dominator 3-D on the tournament line for Indoor, 3-D and FITA out to 90M...and also in the woods. 
I literally only change the sight from a slider to a pins set and off I go. Killed 3 deer already this year... if its god enough for killing paper for gold medals...it's good enough for killing deer to eat. 

heres my setup
PSE Dominator 3-D, tournament red. (hunting rig sighted in to 70yds)
Winners Choice custom 8190 strings with WC custom cable slide
FreakShow Target Blade rest from AAE
Axcel Custom built 7 pins sight (20 and 30 yd are .019, all the rest are .010)
B-Stinger Pro Hunter with additional back balance bar
Stan Shootoff Release
Gold Tip Arrows
Schwacker or Rage Broadheads
PSE lighted nocks
PSE (removable) X Quiver and Camo bag to cover fletches
PSE Drawstring Sight-Pin Cover
And the custom sling made by John Pero matches my Bino Strap

Good luck and happy hunting-
Chuck

Heres a pic from today in the trees...


----------



## wolfman_73 (Mar 7, 2005)

Chuck, now there's no way you can kill deer with a pretty red bow and all that bling, especially a long one at that! :wink: just kidding. Lol

Very good stuff.


----------



## knotdodger (Oct 2, 2005)

Thanks guys.

Your right. Was not a good question on my part.
Just wanted opinions on the pro's and con's on brace height.


I will go to some good shops and check it out.


----------



## archerpap (Apr 24, 2006)

wolfman_73 said:


> Chuck, now there's no way you can kill deer with a pretty red bow and all that bling, especially a long one at that! :wink: just kidding. Lol
> 
> Very good stuff.


I wanna know how he swings that thing around in a tree with a 30" back bar??!!


----------



## X-wife (Dec 4, 2012)

Hi knotdodger, I am a 3D and target shooter who hunts. I had to laugh at Chuck's response because believe it or not, I shoot a _red_ PSE Supra ME and two of my deer kills have been with my 30" Shrewd stabilizer on! I have also shot the PSE Dominator, very similar to the Dominator 3D Chuck pictured in his previous post, and I love them both. I will very likely shoot the Dominator in 2013, but please keep in mind I am a PSE Pro Staff shooter, so I am most certainly biased regarding brand. 

Getting back to your brace height question, it sounds like you are a serious recurve archer (you certainly have the equipment investment) and that would lead me to believe balance and accuracy are important to you. I'm not sure any of us competitive target folks shoot brace heights much shorter than 7" and that may spill over to the kind of bow and brace height we choose to hunt with. In my opinion, target archers, both compound and recurve, tend to not be as big of speed freaks as hunters (who are not target archers) are, so shooting the fastest bow on the market isn't our goal. As accuracy nuts, we "need" the forgiveness of longer brace heights and longer axle-to-axle dimensions than a hunter who might be more concerned with a faster rig which would have a shorter brace height and shorter axle-to-axle, allowing more ease of movement in tight spaces like tree stands or some ground blinds. In the end, it's always a personal choice, but I like a 7" brace height and a very long axle to axle length of 38" or more. I would be willing to sacrifice a little axle to axle length for a hunting-only bow, but I have to agree with Chuck again, if it's killin' paper and foam at the pro level, it's probably gonna smoke game no problemo. I hunt white tail deer and smaller game and this year I've shot two bucks and a doe with my PSE Supra ME. The white tail deer have all fallen over dead within 4 seconds of impact with my Rage broadheads and this is with my low draw weight and heavy arrows, so we're talking arrow speeds of only 255 fps. 300 fps+ is not required for quick, dependable, humane kills in my book. Good luck in your search and please update your post when you make a decision!


----------



## FV Chuck (Dec 11, 2004)

Great reply!


----------



## dschonbrun (Nov 14, 2012)

Hi Rob,

Let me try to get to the heart of your question... would someone accustomed to recurves have trouble shooting a compact hunting bow with a 6" brace height? 

All compounds will feel different compared to a recurve, but if your fundamentals are sound, you can shoot any bow consistently.

Like Chuck, I use one compound bow for all disciplines: Target, Field, 3-D..., a 38" ATA with a 7.5" brace height. 

Before trying demo bows, you might want to spend a week or two using a rental compound at a weight similar to what you'll purchase. The form, strength, hold, and aiming of a compound are slightly different to traditional recurve. The mass weight is noticably different... compounds weight 2-3 lb more, which on an outstretched arm is significant. Until you have basic form for a compound and the required muscle, trying bows won't mean much.

Once you've gotten a feel for compound shooting, then take Chuck's advice and go try as many as you can. The right bow will feel right to you out of the box. Once tuned, weighted and stabilized, it will feel incredible.

Best of luck,
David


----------

